# Look what my mom painted me



## Hollyspup (Mar 18, 2005)

My mom is an artist and she finally drew my dog...


----------



## Hollyspup (Mar 18, 2005)

Heres a better picture without the glare..


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

That's awesome, I've been trying to paint Stinky i bet that was fun!


----------



## krissy (Mar 3, 2005)

Woah!! thats super neat! I luv it alot, I wish i could paint! :wink:


----------



## lfutch (Mar 1, 2005)

That is really good! I wish I could paint too...I'll have to get someone else to paint one for me


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

That's amazing. I wish I had something like that of Paris and Ella.


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

If that had my three chi babies on it, it would look so nice on my wall x)


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

wow thats amazing, what materials did she use? oil on canvas???? xxx


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

wow :shock: that's really great!!! your mom is a great painter!!

kisses nat


----------



## Hollyspup (Mar 18, 2005)

Actually mom used acrylic on canvas. Yeah I was really excited when she painted me. She is thinking about doing more. Do you think there is a market for something like this?


----------



## Hollyspup (Mar 18, 2005)

Actually mom used acrylic on canvas. Yeah I was really excited when she painted me. She is thinking about doing more. Do you think there is a market for something like this?


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

That came out so cool! Tell your mom she did a great job!


----------



## Hollyspup (Mar 18, 2005)

Actually mom used acrylic on canvas. Yeah I was really excited when she painted me. She is thinking about doing more. Do you think there is a market for something like this?


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:wink: Yep, there is a market for pet portraits but all depends where you are. In the summer at the dog fest (WOOFSTOCK) here in Toronto there are a couple of pet portrait artists and they get orders :wink:


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

I LOVE it!!! It's GREAT!!! I want one of Mia. She did a great job.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

That painting is beautiful


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow! Your mom did a great job!


----------



## Hollyspup (Mar 18, 2005)

Thankyou for all the kind posts. I'm trying to convince my mom to start a business doing pet portraits . She'll be happy to hear about all the nice things said ,


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

That is an awesome painting! Youre mom is really good!!!!!


----------



## tessnine (Apr 7, 2005)

Absolutely! I would be the first to commission her! Let me know! What size of canvas is that? If I sent her a pic of my two dogs together and gave her an idea of colors, can she paint one for me? I am super interested in this! Please let me know! Terri


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Wow, that is really good! I would definitely buy one of my boys! :wink:


----------



## Hollyspup (Mar 18, 2005)

She would be more than happy to paint your pets for you guys. She used a 
16" by 20" canvas I believe for that. She used to paint western art for Naked horse gallery in Scottsdale,Az but she is now wanting to do pet portraits. I will pass all this information to her.  
Holly


----------



## Hollyspup (Mar 18, 2005)

I forgot to let you guys know her email address is [email protected] and her name is Rhonda!!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

wow she did an amazing job!


----------

